# Rustoleum Countertop Paint



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

I would be leery of using any kind of non-epoxy coating on a food prep surface; they just receive too much wear. If your countertops are laminate, but not post-form, you can re-laminate them fairly easily, and that will do a much better job than this paint.

If you have a standard L-shaped kitchen, you can even replace the entire surface fairly cheaply.

SirWired


----------

